# Gain chain calculation



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Dear experts, 

I need help in calculating my gain chain in my active speaker system: this is what I want to achieve

- remove the hiss problem
- be sure that with the pre-amp turn to max I will not blow out my drivers
- be sure I'm doing the right things...

this is my system

- Marantz SR7002 
- MiniDSP 2x8
- 4 Crown XLS 1000
- SB26ADC-C000-4 tweeter
- 2 W4-1337SD in parallel
- RCF L8S800 woofer
- RCF L8S800 woofer
- pre to miniDSP: unbalanced
- MiniDSP to amps: balanced

now the volume knobs and gains are

- pre-amp: what is needed to achieve 90dB, but not to max 
- miniDSP: 0dB input gain but I will turn down the input to achieve 90dB when the pre-amp is turn to max
- XLS at 12 o'clock

Since the amp is way more powerful than the drivers, the best case is get the amps knob to max so no mistake can happen, but I'm afraid to burn the voice coil and get even more hiss problem: how can I be sure to send them the right current, based on the output from the MiniDSP?
How can I calculate the correct gain chain to avoid the actual hiss? (I've read many way to do it but all the devices publish different sensitivities so I'm lost...)

I know it's very complicated so I'll appreciate everybody will take the time to answer 

thanks!

cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go.









 Gain Structure Explained: Getting the Most From Pro Audio Equipment in Your Home Theater System

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Wayne,

thanks very much: let me digest all the infos and will be back with my measurements 

cheers


----------

